

Should App.net change its name? - kgarten
https://alpha.app.net/chockenberry/post/94745

======
Turing_Machine
Given that when I first heard of it I assumed it had something to do with the
new Windows 8* app store, yeah, it's confusing.

* Or whatever it's called now.

~~~
Turing_Machine
They could see if Microsoft wants to buy the name. :-)

------
andy_herbert
I've got to admit this was my first thought too, but I think the scope of the
business is to provide the plumbing for apps, rather the just a Twitter
replacement.

